# Installing Sim City 4 Deluxe on Macbook Pro!



## PresidentPat (Jun 3, 2012)

HELP HELP HELP!! 
Im trying to instal Sim City 4 on my new Mac Book Pro. But the only problem is that no auto run pops up. When I go to it in the Finder it just has a bunch of folders. I really wanna play. My head hurts. 

-Patrick


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello PresidentPat.

Can you please post a picture of the files inside the folder?


----------

